# Long distance relationship



## snoopy38 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am a graduate student, got married a year back. My husband is living in a different place, exactly 600kms away. I meet him once or twice in a month for week ends. We are facing this situation for sake of my studies. Though he loves me, he don't express much over phone/skype. He keeps everything to himself and doesn't show up much with me. I miss him very much and always like to talk and express a lot over phone. Sometimes i feel worried and get disturbed when he don't spend reasonable time with me and makes me sad. I discuss with him, but he is not trying to work on it saying that I am just over reacting. Otherwise, he is very good when we meet and be together, though he is an introvert and quiet person. 

I get greatly disturbed and not concentrating in my course and miss him a lot. Please give me suggestions to solve my issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Is there any way you could take your classwork online, perhaps from another university? That way you could be reunited. I assume he can't move to where you are?

He probably misses you physically, some people just don't like phones/skype. Does he like to write letters? They can be very romantic and intimate, especially hand written imo... Just try other forms of communication: email, letters, twitter, FB, w/e


----------



## snoopy38 (Dec 5, 2011)

He cant move to my place and not me either as I am doing research in lab. He is very bad with communication through emails, letters w/e not only with me also with his friends. He is not very social person who has very few friends. He is kind of moody..who gets mood swings often. He lives in a small world within himself and really very kind at heart.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Something has to give, either he needs to find a way to communicate better over long distances or you both need to get creative about increasing how often you see each other.

You mentioned in your original post that you see each other 1-2x/month on weekends, any chance that could become an every weekend event?


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

You need to plan trips and quality time together. Also video chatting is great to be able to see and hear. Also try video sex. My hubby was gone for awhile on business and I would set up a camera and let him watch me shower.


----------



## LeslieH (Apr 3, 2012)

My H and I were long distance for a while. If he's having a hard time opening up to you sometimes doing online activities together can encourage more conversation. My H and I used to watch baseball games online together and be on Skype...you could also play video games or watch shows on Hulu together. That stuff might make him feel more comfortable.


----------



## EngagedGraduate (May 17, 2012)

I think you have an introverted husband. As this is a temporary situation, I would take it as it is. Introverts are happy to be solitary, but that is different than without. He is still with you the best way that he can given the circumstances.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No offense, but how well do you two know each other? Has your entire relationship been long distance? How long did you date? What are your ages?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snoopy38 (Dec 5, 2011)

We know each other for 3 years and I am 25yrs and he is 30. we are staying away nearly an year as of now. Maximum i can see him twice a month for 2 days each. He does not like to spend time on skype though i tried to convince more. He spends just 3-5 minutes per day and thats it..


----------

